# Pearl Harbor mini-submarine mystery solved?



## old medic (7 Dec 2009)

Pearl Harbor mini-submarine mystery solved?
Researchers think they have found the remains of a Japanese mini-submarine that probably fired on U.S. battleships on Dec. 7, 1941.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/la-sci-minisub7-2009dec07,0,5984318.story
By Thomas H. Maugh II
December 7, 2009



> The remains of a Japanese mini-submarine that participated in the Dec. 7, 1941, attack on Pearl Harbor have been discovered, researchers are to report today, offering strong evidence that the sub fired its torpedoes at Battleship Row.
> 
> That could settle a long-standing argument among historians.
> 
> ...


----------



## Journeyman (7 Dec 2009)

old medic said:
			
		

> A newly declassified photograph taken by a Japanese plane during the attack appeared to show a mini-sub firing a torpedo into Battleship Row.


Does anyone have a link for this photo?


----------



## armyvern (7 Dec 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a link for this photo?



Link below to a WWII pearl harbour acrhives containing declassified pics (including pics from Japanese overhead AC); don't know if the pic in question is here or not ...

http://wwiiarchives.net/servlet/campaignGallery/2/0


----------



## observor 69 (7 Dec 2009)

FYI:

PEARL HARBOUR: WHO FIRED FIRST November 26th, 1941. The navy squadron leaving the rendezvous near Kuril Islands is heading towards the Hawaiian Islands. They hope to demoralize the United States by means of a crushing pre-emptive strike and win the war within six months. The marine biologists and engineers who, more than 60 years later, traverse the sea floor off Oahu make a startling discovery comparable to that of the wreck of the Titanic: they find a “Midget”, a Japanese navy submarine and part of the Japanese plan to destroy Pearl Harbor. Is this the Midget the destroyer Ward took up the chase in the morning of December 7th 1941 and finally fired at the sub’s tower one hour before the Japanese attack? 

http://www.history.ca/ontv/titledetails.aspx?titleid=114825

On History chanel at 7 PM today!


----------



## armyvern (7 Dec 2009)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> FYI:
> 
> PEARL HARBOUR: WHO FIRED FIRST November 26th, 1941. The navy squadron leaving the rendezvous near Kuril Islands is heading towards the Hawaiian Islands. They hope to demoralize the United States by means of a crushing pre-emptive strike and win the war within six months. The marine biologists and engineers who, more than 60 years later, traverse the sea floor off Oahu make a startling discovery comparable to that of the wreck of the Titanic: they find a “Midget”, a Japanese navy submarine and part of the Japanese plan to destroy Pearl Harbor. Is this the Midget the destroyer Ward took up the chase in the morning of December 7th 1941 and finally fired at the sub’s tower one hour before the Japanese attack?
> 
> ...



Well, apparently there were 5 mini-subs orignially intended to partake in the attacks. 



> The remains of a Japanese mini-submarine that participated in the Dec. 7, 1941, attack on Pearl Harbor have been discovered, researchers are to report today, offering strong evidence that the sub fired its torpedoes at Battleship Row.
> 
> That could settle a long-standing argument among historians.
> 
> ...



Seems to me that we are speaking of 2 different (of the 5) mini-subs, as one survived past the 7th Dec.


----------



## Journeyman (7 Dec 2009)

OK, I saw the show(s). Thanks for the links.

I'd known some things about the mini-subs, but I hadn't thought that two had gotten into the inner harbour. Hmm.


(I hope this knowledge doesn't make me "too smart" for the military now  ;D )


----------

